
Is amazon or flipkart better for purchasing a macbook pro? - stealthmodeclan
I am gifting it to a developer friend who expressed desire for a macbook. Need help from developers.
======
andymoe
If you’re in the US but not in NY Give
[https://www.bhphotovideo.com](https://www.bhphotovideo.com) a look. They are
are large shop based in NY and don’t have a national physical presence so it’s
possible you can save a couple hundred bucks on sales tax up front.

